# 1952 8N Hydraulics



## rmissildine

Hello all. Have a question about my 8N hydraulics.
First of all, this the 3rd 8N I've owned since '96. I did a lot of work on the first one, so I'm familiar with how they work, but I've never encountered this problem.
When I raise the lift quadrant, the arms don't move until the lever is nearly at the top, then of course, they raise all the way up, no in between. When I lower the lever, they will move a bit slower to a point, then go to the bottom of travel. 
I know there are some adjustments to the springs under the cover to adjust the lift operation, but I'm wondering if something isn't worn out, or broken...
I also have the position / draft control lever in the "up" position for position control. Hopefully, next week while I'm on Christmas vacation, I can get the top cover pulled, and I'm probably gonna buy Zane Sherman's adjustment gig to check and make sure everything is adjusted correctly. I have the FO 4, but not helping me much in the trouble shooting area. 
I really would like to find out if anyone else has had this problem and knows what I should look for.

Ya'll have a Merry Christmas and thanks...

Roger


----------



## Ken N Tx

rmissildine said:


> Hello all. Have a question about my 8N hydraulics.
> First of all, this the 3rd 8N I've owned since '96. I did a lot of work on the first one, so I'm familiar with how they work, but I've never encountered this problem.
> When I raise the lift quadrant, the arms don't move until the lever is nearly at the top, then of course, they raise all the way up, no in between. When I lower the lever, they will move a bit slower to a point, then go to the bottom of travel.
> I know there are some adjustments to the springs under the cover to adjust the lift operation, but I'm wondering if something isn't worn out, or broken...
> I also have the position / draft control lever in the "up" position for position control. Hopefully, next week while I'm on Christmas vacation, I can get the top cover pulled, and I'm probably gonna buy Zane Sherman's adjustment gig to check and make sure everything is adjusted correctly. I have the FO 4, but not helping me much in the trouble shooting area.
> I really would like to find out if anyone else has had this problem and knows what I should look for.
> 
> Ya'll have a Merry Christmas and thanks...
> 
> Roger


I do not have an 8N, but could it be the cam follower pin ?? edro:


----------



## rmissildine

Ken N Tx said:


> I do not have an 8N, but could it be the cam follower pin ?? edro:


Possibly, I do know that pin will wear with time. I just hope it's something that simple.
Thanks.


----------

